# ATV for sidewalks?



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone use them? Straight or V? Where to buy them? Thoughts?


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm using one and would highly recommend it. Had a straight plow and I switched to the V...Now I go straight down the middle of the sidewalk...no problems. Two things though - The angle arms on mine aren't that strong and the cutting edge didn't last long at all.

You can check out some pics of some ATV's with plows and other info here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32388

You can see my Brute Force on page 3 before I got the V plow.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

has anyone ever use a rino or something similar to plow?


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

How about something that has a heated cab for sidewalk plowing?










I just found a local dealer for these Japanese minitrucks and they have me very interested. They cannot be registered in any state as a road vehicle due to EPA import regulations. However, they can be registered as an ATV. They are also half the price of a ATV based utility vehicle -- starting at $4000. They are 4'6" wide and 10'6" long and weigh about 1500 lbs. They can easily fit on a small landscape trailer.

I'd suggest spending some time on http://www.minitrucktalk.com to find out more. You can post on there to find the closest dealer.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Are they 4X4?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

canoebuildah;427663 said:


> How about something that has a heated cab for sidewalk plowing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For anyone interested:
I just checked into the ATV regs in MN, and here we have class 1 and 2 atv's. Your normal ATV is a class 1. The ones with side by side seating or over 800cc's are class 2. So those minitrucks are class 2.

I called the County Sherrif's office to see if I could drive a class 1 on the street from job to job if they are the same neighborhood. They said it would be illegal, and that I would need to trailer, even if it is only a block. I asked if it would be ok with a blinky light if it was obviously being used for work during a snowstorm and the reply was "We have some cops that will let that slide, and some that won't, so you should trailer it." (I know what cop he's talking about and its not our fault officer Andy is an @ss since his wife left him for a woman, why does he have to take it out on the public...)

Then he said if I got a class 2 atv like a Rancher or one of those minitrucks that would be fine, because our county goes by the DNR rulebook allowing class 2 ATV's on the road.

I know a guy that sells them and was looking at his, it had a suzuki 3 cyl liquid coold engine, a cab for 2 small ppl-or 1 person and a lunch box lol. Looked like a neat little rig. He said he gets $4600 for a 4x4 one. Could be a good little rig for alot of jobs.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we use a KUBOTA RTV on walks it's got a cab and all but they are a little costely about $15000 and a little large for small walks this year we added a TOOLCAT to the fleet so we'll see how that does.?

the mini trucks are O.K. we use to buy and sell them by the container load they cost us a little less than 2G and we did'nt buy hat many so we may have not got the best deal, the thing about the mini-truck is they are tough to get parts for even though the guy selling it to you says no prob. i had a dificult time getting parts for my own rigs, if you get a mini make sure you get one with 2sp transfer case and at least a 550cc in my experience the honda's were the best but they were just 2cyl we kept a suzuki for ourselves with A/C and hyd-dump but it ain't got alot of power, 

This year we are going to give the suzuki to the sidewalk crew to carry salt and blower etc. but we don't have a plow for it 

Do a search on the suzuki carry there is a guy on here that has a carry and a gator and does small lots and stuff maybe he could give you insight?

or PM me and i'll tell you what i know


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

rcpd34;427787 said:


> Are they 4X4?


Yes, most have 4x4 including high and low gear. There are six different models that are imported into the US:

Daihatsu Hi jet
Honda Acty
Mazda Scrum	
Mitsubishi Minicab
Subaru Sambar
Suzuki Carry

Seems like the Daihatsu, Mitsibishi and Suzuki have the best 4x4 systems.

Here is a video that shows the truck and plow but unfortunately not in snow:






They have an incredible turning radius due to its short wheelbase and forward cab design. I test drove one and I could practically turn around inside myself.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

powerjoke;427807 said:


> the thing about the mini-truck is they are tough to get parts for even though the guy selling it to you says no prob. i had a dificult time getting parts for my own rigs, if you get a mini make sure you get one with 2sp transfer case and at least a 550cc in my experience the honda's were the best but they were just 2cyl we kept a suzuki for ourselves with A/C and hyd-dump but it ain't got alot of power


I agree that you can't get the all the parts from your local NAPA. However, these vehicles are getting much more popular now. The consensus is that the 3 cyl 660cc is easier to work on and get parts for. The 550cc is not as popular so the parts are harder. Also, the Honda is rear engine which adds to the difficulty of repairs.

Some dealers are now ordering containers filled with vehicles cut in half so they can use them as parts sources and not pay the extra import fees for whole vehicles.

There is also a company here in Maine that strips the bodies, rebuilds anything that needs it, converts to left hand drive and paints your choice of color. I priced one out with an extended cab, 3" lift, and ATV tires for just under $7k delivered to my yard.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

h canonbuilder what is the name of the dealer I live in bath maine?


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

East Coast Mini Classics in Sanford on Route 109. The airport is in their backyard. Route 109 is off Exit 19 on Tpke.

www.eastcoastminiclassics.com

I haven't bought one yet but we will probably wind up buying at least two from him this winter/spring to use on our property.


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

I plowed with a Quad for 8 years and loved it. I had the County plow and it worked great. My friend has a mule to plow and it works great also, It has a 54'' blade but could easily handel a 72.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

canoebuildah;427856 said:


> I agree that you can't get the all the parts from your local NAPA. However, these vehicles are getting much more popular now. The consensus is that the 3 cyl 660cc is easier to work on and get parts for. The 550cc is not as popular so the parts are harder. Also, the Honda is rear engine which adds to the difficulty of repairs.
> 
> Some dealers are now ordering containers filled with vehicles cut in half so they can use them as parts sources and not pay the extra import fees for whole vehicles.
> 
> There is also a company here in Maine that strips the bodies, rebuilds anything that needs it, converts to left hand drive and paints your choice of color. I priced one out with an extended cab, 3" lift, and ATV tires for just under $7k delivered to my yard.


Do you know if these things are used, new or stolen for that price


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Definately not new......must be 15 years or older to be imported. Not stolen either. Most all with right-hand drive from Japan with fairly low mileage.....like 50 to 80K miles equivilant. However, some were imported new to the US for use on large industrial sites (ie not for public roads) and show up on the used market.

Could use them for sidewalks in some areas and perhaps store one or two in an on-site container for plowing/salting/snowblowers for sidewalks or pedestrian areas of shopping mall or collage campuses. Farmers & ranchers use them also.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

RipT;432547 said:


> Definately not new......must be 15 years or older to be imported. Not stolen either. Most all with right-hand drive from Japan with fairly low mileage.....like 50 to 80K miles equivilant. However, some were imported new to the US for use on large industrial sites (ie not for public roads) and show up on the used market.


I agree with everything you said except the 15 years or older. I have seen models up to 1999 for sale in the US legally. I will have to research but I think that the EPA regulations don't allow the last generation imported -- about 2000 to the present.

According the the EPA regulations, these vehicles are only allowed offroad and have to be speed limited to 25 MPH. This is accomplished by bolting or welding a plate over the manual transmission restricting it to 1st and sometimes 2nd gear. Minitrucks with automatic transmissions are not allowed to be imported but some have slipped through to dealers in multi unit shipments.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Click here for a list of known dealers in the US and around the world. It probably does not cover all dealers but one guy researched the web and came up with this list:

http://www.minitrucktalk.com/showthread.php?t=607


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Another reason they can't be tagged is because they would never pass safety regs.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

rcpd34;432671 said:


> Another reason they can't be tagged is because they would never pass safety regs.


But motorcycles and scooters do?

Please, I would much rather get hit riding in one of these than a motorcycle or scooter. Japan has much higher safety standards than the US. These trucks have mufflers and catalytic converters. They have been proven to pass US emissions tests already. They have a maximum of 50-60 MPG on roads and real world, 4x4 use of 25-35 MPG. I would sell my F150 and buy one of these trucks for daily use if I could drive it on the two miles of public roads between our properties, the transfer station and gas station if I could legally register it

I am not a conspiracy theory nut but I am sure that if there was a serious push to make these road legal, John Deere, Polaris, Yamaha, etc would lobby their butts off to not allow it since their vehicles are twice the price and 1/4 the vehicle these trucks are.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I was mixing some aspects of US importation restrictions and Canadian. Canada requires them to be 15 years or older, but in most provences they can be road licenced with no speed limitations.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

canoebuildah;432758 said:


> But motorcycles and scooters do?
> 
> Please, I would much rather get hit riding in one of these than a motorcycle or scooter. Japan has much higher safety standards than the US. These trucks have mufflers and catalytic converters. They have been proven to pass US emissions tests already. They have a maximum of 50-60 MPG on roads and real world, 4x4 use of 25-35 MPG. I would sell my F150 and buy one of these trucks for daily use if I could drive it on the two miles of public roads between our properties, the transfer station and gas station if I could legally register it
> 
> I am not a conspiracy theory nut but I am sure that if there was a serious push to make these road legal, John Deere, Polaris, Yamaha, etc would lobby their butts off to not allow it since their vehicles are twice the price and 1/4 the vehicle these trucks are.


I'm not trying to get into a debate over their safety rating, but that's exactly why you won't see them for sale here in their current form. Same reason the old VW Bug and Minis continued to be sold elsewhere, but not here.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

they will not, can not, won't and don't pass safety reg's: thats all there is to it, but i am sure that is not the only reason they are not imported new, in japan you have to aplie to own a vehicle you have to prove you have a place to park the thing(land scarce) so when these things start getting older and wore-out they just ship-them out, these things are sold for what they weigh i have pictures (if i can find them) of when we use to buy them and they was in a scrap yard, i would guess that's the only way they make it across the pond (scrap) 
i do not know the other reason's for not licensing but one look at the things and you'll figure it outLOL

in MO you can-not legally drive a ATV on the road for ANY reason farm or otherwise but a UTV is farm exempt and they are restricted to 25mph 

conoebuildah: i have a couple of Q's for you 

1.what experience do you have with these things have you ever owned one or like myself SEVERAL DOZEN 
2.WHY are you 36 Y.O. and quoting G.I. JOE?
3.what makes you think that these things are safer than a scooter, personally if i get hit in a head on i don't think there's much of a chance with either....but i want to be thrown free from that wreck, these things are made out of sheet metal! frame and all and on top of that there is no structure,bracing, or even padding between you and the open air in front of you, just ONE layer of sheet-metal (extremely thin sheet metal) 
4."the hondas are hard to work on" 'Cmon, they have a access panel in the bed the size of the motor
5.you say they are easy to get parts for. 'Cmon again. my SISTER-INLAW LIVES IN JAPAN and she could'nt get me parts for my carry, the only way to get a part is to slip it in the next container load

if you are going to give some-one advice just make sure you have experiance and not just heard it somewhere or worse just making stuff up 
like the 1'st and 2'nd gear block off plate.HUH where do you get this crap? first of all the thing is cable shift and in order to get it in reverse you have to pass the other 3gears on the shifting mechanism they are NOT farm exempt so they do not have to obide by the 25mph i admit it has been about 1 year since i bought my last container load so i donno

but in conlusion the things will get stuck on asphalt if a dog pi$$es in front of it so different tires may be a good thing?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rcpd34;432671 said:


> Another reason they can't be tagged is because they would never pass safety regs.


They can be licensed in Montana.
Each state is diffrent,
In some states you can licence/register a golf-cart.

Atvs/ Utv that have side-by-side seating, like the gator equipped with brake lights and headlights , seatbelt* can be licensed for secondary road use in some states..
(no hy-way, free-way use)

LOL unsafe.. When did they put doors and seatbelts on motorcycles
Let alone helmet laws....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Would it make a good sidewalk rig?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

WELL THAT SOLVES THE TRACTION PROBLEM lol


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Damn Joke, you tore him up!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

NJ Plowman;435110 said:


> Damn Joke, you tore him up!


opinions are like a-holes everyones got them and they all stinkLOL

i felt that he was giving some un-meritable advice and i just wanted to know if he could back it up.......but that's been a day or two so who knows LOL

edit: i just checked and he was here TONIGHT so now i realy dont know


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;434752 said:


> WELL THAT SOLVES THE TRACTION PROBLEM lol


I know
After seeing that one kind of want one now?
I don't know what I'd do with it 
but you know...


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

I do not want to get into an argument over these trucks. Powerjoke, you certainly seem to have experience in the past with these vehicles if you own several dozen.

I do not own one yet, but I have one on order. I have spoken to three dealers about their experiences. I also asked for customer references and spoke to six people who have owned and used these vehicles on a regular basis. I have spent a lot of time researching them.

I am not an expert in vehicle safety so I am not going to debate you that a metal enclosed vehicle is safer than a motorcycle in an accident. I just hope that you don't have to prove me right or wrong riding your motorcycle.

I never said that Honda's were hard to work on. Here is my exact quote:



> Also, the Honda is rear engine which adds to the difficulty of repairs.


Any mechanic will agree that rear engine vehicles are more difficult to repair than front engine. If Honda's are what you know and used to using, then it is not an issue for you. I was merely mentioning that as a reference to other makes with front engines.

If you have been out of the business for over a year, you probably are not aware that parts are much more available now in the US. There are dealers in Florida and Ohio that have parts they imported from Japan. There is also a dealer in western Canada who has parts and is even going through the process or translating Japanese maintenance and repair manuals into English and reselling them.

All three dealers I spoke told me about the welded or bolted restricter plate on the clutch. I will try and find the EPA regulation. One of the documents that buyers are supposed to sign when purchasing these trucks is acknowledging these plates and that it is illegal to remove it. Powerjoke, how did you follow the EPA regulation restricting the speed to 25 MPH?

I could paraphrase from this editorial but I'd suggest you read it yourself:

http://www.business.mainetoday.com/story.php?id=134890&ac=PHbiz


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i read the thing you wanted me too and nowhere did it say anything about 25mph but if you heard that i would guess it was because in order for something to be farm exempt it has to be considered as a utility vehicle and that is limited to 25mph. when i say farm exempt i am talking Misouri law, 

as far as the 25mph "waiver" i have never herd of such a thing it may be something they are doing to make them farm exempt and the waiver is a farm tax exemption waiver idonno


Quote:
"I never said that Honda's were hard to work on. Here is my exact quote:

Also, the Honda is rear engine which adds to the difficulty of repairs. "

now you are down to spliting hairs because both quotes mean the same thing


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I think this thread has gone a bit off topic...


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I plow sidewalks with a quad right now and I drive from site to site on the road. I have a slow moving vehicle triangle on the back and a flashing light and brake lights. I have been stopped by the police once and he suggested that I wear a helmet. I'm in MI and its the law to wear a helmet with a motorcycle. I said okay. I should wear a helment. But, the scouters with two teenaged kids on it don't have to wear a helment, then I'm not going to.

I have never owned a mini truck. I plan on buying one within the next week or so to plow sidewalks with. I'm a little tired of being out in the cold for 6 hours on the quad. I'm glad I found this thread I have never been in the Non-commercial area.

Getting the 6 speed Suziki, with 4x4 and axle lock, and A/C for $4100. I will post in the Commercial Snow Removal when I get it set up.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

QuadPlower;436527 said:


> I plow sidewalks with a quad right now and I drive from site to site on the road. I have a slow moving vehicle triangle on the back and a flashing light and brake lights. I have been stopped by the police once and he suggested that I wear a helmet. I'm in MI and its the law to wear a helmet with a motorcycle. I said okay. I should wear a helment. But, the scouters with two teenaged kids on it don't have to wear a helment, then I'm not going to.
> 
> I have never owned a mini truck. I plan on buying one within the next week or so to plow sidewalks with. I'm a little tired of being out in the cold for 6 hours on the quad. I'm glad I found this thread I have never been in the Non-commercial area.
> 
> Getting the 6 speed Suziki, with 4x4 and axle lock, and A/C for $4100. I will post in the Commercial Snow Removal when I get it set up.


I use my quad for sidewalks and small driveways. That Suzuki doesn't sound like too bad of a deal.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke,

How rugged are those trucks/
Do you think they can handle the mat-tracks
Like in the photo i posted?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

SnoFarmer;433024 said:


> They can be licensed in Montana.


I take it they can be registered in MI too.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=181998&highlight=suzuki

I would love to see one in action with the tracks.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought the Suzuki mini truck yesterday. It is the coolest thing. Had it up to 90 on my street! (killometers) 58.5 mph.

Been too busy to take pics, but will soon.

Really pretty sure you can't registor it in MI.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know personally, but the guy in that link claims his is. Maybe contact him to see if its possible to get registered.


----------

